# Which Flow Bindings and Size



## vsportsguy (Dec 3, 2013)

I've decided to go with 2013 flow bindings. I wear Burton Rampant 10.5 boots. 

Flow makes so many different boots that it's confusing. Here are some of the one's I'm looking at:

The Five (2.5 flex) - $130
Quattro (2.0 flex) - $110
Quattro SE - $126
Flite 2 (1.5 flex) - $110

The Five XL - $100

So I have two questions: will my boot fit into an XL binding and will there be any disadvantage in getting an XL instead of a L?

And which of these would you recommend, the price differences aren't vast, but I have no idea which one to get.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

What type of riding will you be doing? If you're more into freestyle strictly then most people tend to go with a more flexible binding. That doesn't mean you have to get the binding with the most flex, because it really comes down to preference. If you're doing more all mtn riding and hitting up pow runs then you might want to go stiffer for better response. 

Here's some more info on those. 

The Five, Quattro and Quattro SE are in the H series

A lightly softer baseplate and hiback in the H Series makes for a mellow ride while still eliminating those bumps on the groomers, while Flow’s “Power-bridge” design gives you the stiffness and responsiveness you demand from a binding. The H Series is affordable, comfortable and reliable.

Flite 2 is in the Flite series

Flow’s Flite Series is for a more intermediate audience and will still hold up in even the toughest conditions with their injected DuPont Delrin (POM). For the soon-to-be-superstar, this binding series will stand up to most anything you can throw at it and is also flexible enough to lend your feet some much-needed comfort when you need it most.

And if that doesn't help you out much, just go over to the flow site and read up more on their technology for those bindings. And google some reviews. You should get more of an idea what's more suitable for your riding. 


As for your sizing comment. The large flow binds can be used for boots in the 8 -11.5 So I think the XL's would be too big for you. Hoped this helped.


----------



## hoax (Dec 6, 2013)

vsportsguy said:


> I've decided to go with 2013 flow bindings. I wear Burton Rampant 10.5 boots.
> 
> Flow makes so many different boots that it's confusing. Here are some of the one's I'm looking at:
> 
> ...


Flow Binding Size Chart
NXT Baseplate Series



Medium	Large	X Large
US Men's 4 - 8 7.5 - 11.5 11 - 15
US Women's 5 - 9 8.5+ 
EU 35.5 - 41 40 - 45 44.5 - 49.5
UK 3 - 7 6.5 - 10.5 10 - 14
JPN/Mondo 22.5 - 26 25.5 - 29.5 29 - 32.5


M, H Baseplate, Flite Baseplate Series



Medium	Large	X Large
US Men's 4 - 8.5 8 - 11.5 11 - 15
US Women's 5 - 9.5 9+ 
EU 35.5 - 41.5 41 - 45 44.5 - 49.5
UK 3 - 7.5 7 - 10.5 10 - 14
JPN/Mondo 22.5 - 26.5 26 - 29.5 29 - 32.5


B Series



X Small	Small
US Kids/Youth 11 - 1 13 - 5
US Women's 5 - 6
EU 29.5 - 32 31.5 - 37
UK 11 - 0 13 - 4
JPN/Mondo 17.5 - 19.5 19 - 23

you need L


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

You have some great advice here. To Simplify you want size Large for your boots. The Flite 2 was discontinued last season. The newer bindings (simply called the Flite or Flite MTN) received a big upgrade to the strap this year which firmed up he feel quite a bit. That is now an amazing price point model.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Of the Flow bindings you have listed, get the Five in a Large, if your budget can do it.


----------

